# Sortof legless lizard id required



## SLACkra (Jan 15, 2010)

Not exactly legless but pretty damn close to being. Found this little guy up in lismore. Any idea what he is?


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont think its a legless. looks like a two toed skink of some variety.
in the general herps section i think it is. there are stickies of "Lizard Photo Guides" or something like that
have a look there see if you can find one similar.
(the stickies are alwaysat the top. they just look like regular threads)


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not a legless lizards it's a _Anomalopus verreauxii._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 15, 2010)

It’s an _Anomalopus verreauxii_ (No common name). I would say Lismore is its most southern distribution. I found a few of these when I was last in Mackay. They are generally fairly secretive and live under rotting logs and in leaf litter, they also shy away from sunlight a bit.


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 15, 2010)

Righto, knew it wasn't a true legless lizard but I thought it was fairly accurate to describe it as sortof legless. Well I found it while hunting toads in the middle of the night. It wasn't pleased to see me at all! Also found a baby red belly black snake while toad hunting up there.


----------



## kupper (Jan 15, 2010)

toad hunting????? in victoria?


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 15, 2010)

I was in lismore at the time! Only ended up getting 42 toads though.


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

Anomalopus verreauxii
Common Names in English:
Three-Clawed Worm-Skink, Three-Clawed Worm-Skink, Verreaux's Skink, Verreaux's Skin


----------

